# drawbar identification



## mrlynnw (Jun 18, 2013)

Please help me if you can. In trying to install a swinging hitch on 1952 8n I came up with this situation. The bracket is 4" wide and 12" long. The hole is 1 1/4 dia. Its mounted with 1/2 " studs in the rear 1/2" bolts in the rear. The instructions say to bolt it place using existing bolt holes. Can anyone identify this assembly?
Are there misssing parts and if so what are they and where can i get them????
Photo are included. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this thread.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/ford-9n-drawbar-question-s-help-14428/

Tractor Beam shows a great picture of what I believe to be the set up you are heading for. Unfortunately you only show or have the one part!?!

This set up requires an economy drawbar and a couple of stay arms to keep your three point hitch from swinging back and forth. Also, do you have the draw bar and the bracket that slips over the economy drawbar?

Another option is this one that keeps your three point hitch free to use without taking everything a part.

















Do you have any other parts besides what is in the photo you supplied?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Check with just8N's..









Here is their link...You can call them for help!! edro: *CLICK HERE*


----------



## mrlynnw (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the reply 
no i don't have any of the other parts to this assy . is any or all of this interchageabl or i have to buy the whole kit


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can buy the parts individually, just search " Ford 8n draw bar" and you'll get lots of choices. Just beware, cause it looks like you have the first part of that unit that I mentioned in my other post to you. If you look at the link I gave you you'll see the difference. Check out the prices of all the parts that you are going to need, verses the cost of the other complete unit, before you jump in.
Good luck


----------

